

Payment Processing: How does Apple do payments so well? - khmel
http://www.quora.com/Payment-Processing/How-does-Apple-do-payments-so-well/answer/Brian-Roemmele

======
therealarmen
I know HN is full of Quora-haters but, for me, answers like this are a real
treat to read and will keep me coming back to the site. IMO there is currently
no other platform on the internet that could provide this sort of exchange of
knowledge.

